# Weeds on a Slope



## rob3dr (4 mo ago)

Forgive the C/P. I had posted to another forum and got no replies so will recycle. 
I will also say that unfortunately, I'm not a lawn enthusiast. I have around 350 acres with mainly woods but a couple fields I mow with a bush hog. My 'lawn' (mainly weeds with a little grass) is very tiny. So much so that I can mow it in around 15 minutes with a battery push mower.
That said, I have an issue I'd love some guidance in resolving... c/p follows.

Unsure where to put this. I have tried my due diligence in researching online and have come up with more questions than answers so I hope this place is appropriate.

I have a very small yard on about 350 acres of mainly mountain. Below my yard, there is a slope appx 20 feet by 90 feet that I struggle with. Below that is a field that I mow with a bush hog. Also, a smaller 20x20 steeper slope on the side of my house that is adjacent to the woods.

Each year I spray weed killer and each year the weeds come back. I've tried mats, I've tried planting random flowers. I keep getting inundated with weeds. As well, the 20x20 section near the woods is eat up with vines and pampas grass that is everywhere around here and I dig up each year to no avail. It's actually a fair bit steeper than the front slope, but neither could hold mulch.

I now have a puppy at the house so it's impossible to put a mat down without her tearing it up.
In my research I have found that Myoporum may be a go to as a cover. For what it's worth, I live in the mountains of Western NC.

So my questions...
exactly how do I get rid of current weeds so I can plant the Myoporum (if in fact this is the 'least maintenance' method. I am looking for the least amount of maintenance and this area gets no foot traffic) I have read about pre emergents and so forth, but I'm lost.
when should I do this? If I do a pre emergent in early spring (or when?) and then spray to kill anything else, when must...or should... I plant the Myoporum (again, if there is a better plant for this, I'm all ears)? I fear that the ground cover will not get a hold before the weeds take over. I've had bilateral hip replacement surgery and so working on this bank is difficult at best for me.

If there is a good article somewhere that spells all this out, I'm willing to read, I've just not found anything.
Thanks for any advice and my apologies if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## rob3dr (4 mo ago)

I see I put this in the OT section. I've reposted to the (hopefully) correct section. Please feel free to delete this.


----------

